# Tierreich



## goela (30. Juli 2002)

Zur Abwechslung mal was aus dem Tierreich!

Fotografiert mit Digitalcamera CANON Powershot S30!

Das Bild im grösseren Format ist hier zu finden.


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. Juli 2002)

Schubidu - und weil Image Hostet by Angelfire, muß man den Link Kopieren und in die Adressleiste pasten.

Aber die Kröte ist recht fotogen, trotz der Akne 

/Kapro


----------



## goela (30. Juli 2002)

Habe das Bild jetzt wo anders abgelegt und Link korrigiert! Müsste nun ohne Copy-Paste der URL funktionieren!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. Juli 2002)

jo ganz nett, farben sind gut, motiv is gut getroffen, kein langweilig hintergrund, super

aber meine beiden frösche am gartenteich sehen viiiiel besser aus


----------



## foxx21 (30. Juli 2002)

finde das foto echt gelungen, viele nette schöne farben *G*


----------



## reto (30. Juli 2002)

Joo, das Bild ist echt gelungen!


----------



## Vitalis (30. Juli 2002)

Ich find es nicht schlecht, das braune Blatt vorne stört ein wenig. Ich glaube ein Rahmen drumrum würde das Bild etwas aufwerten


----------



## goela (30. Juli 2002)

Eine habe ich noch..... nur von einer anderen Perspektive!

Leider wirkt das Bild etwas zu künstlich, da der Blitz die Szene zu stark ausgeleuchtet hat - aber für ne digitale Kleinbildkamera ist es doch nicht schlecht oder?

Wie auch bei der letzten Kröte gibt's noch ein grösseres Bild und zwar hier.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. Juli 2002)

das is auch kuhl =)


----------



## brecht (30. Juli 2002)

der Frosch könnte gut in mein Reifenprofil passen  

aber schönes Foto


----------



## Mythos007 (30. Juli 2002)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Bösen Boss bei "Danger
Mouse" falls das noch jemand kennen sollte ... 

Foto gefällt mir ganz gut - besonders das zweite 
jedoch die Blitzausleuchtung wie schon angesprochen
ist eher unschön ... bis dann dann M.


----------



## shiver (31. Juli 2002)

hehe mythos 

also, von der perspektive gefällt mir das 2te fast besser..


----------



## Jedrzej (9. August 2002)

*Strauß*

Ich möchte mal auch was beitragen, ist wohl eher ein Froschgegner, aber ich glaube das Foto ist es wert zu posten.




Entstand im Tierpark in Dänemark.
Hier nochmal in gross (900 kb)


----------



## Transmitter (10. August 2002)

*kann mithalten  *

hi!

bei tierreich kann ich mithalten ..






und noch mal in groß ( 743kb )
http://www.haustierworld.de/transmitter/schmetterling.jpg

kamera: fuji finepix 2800 zoom .. finde den kontrast so klasse


----------



## goela (10. August 2002)

Ist der mit der Nadel auf der Blume festgepickst?  

Guter Schuss!!!!!


----------



## Transmitter (10. August 2002)

nö, der ist voll das modell ... der und noch ne libelle bei uns im garten sind absolut fotogeil


----------

